# Smarthome



## sight011 (18. März 2013)

Hey liebe Leute,

ich habe mich gedanklich das Wochenende damit rumgeschlagen in der Wohnung von mir und meiner Freundin Steckdosen anzubringen die sich per Smartphone in unserem Fall iphone 4 & 5 steuern lassen.

Hierzu hat Google auch einiges ausgespuckt:

+ Smarthome von RWE 
+ Belkin Wemo
+ intertechno mit der App Steckerchecker
+ Homematic

Nun hätte ich heute schon fast bei RWE zugeschlagen, weil mich das Design überzeugt hat und es leicht zu installieren sein soll, nur als ich dann gerade eben die Rezensionen zu der App gelesen habe (fast überall 2 Sterne im Appstore - da die Bedinung (die wohl für den Pc zuerst produziert wirde) nicht richtig für einen Smartphonebildschirm optimiert wurde) ist mir fast die Spucke weggeblieben! Denn die Bedienung per Smartphone steht bei mir im Vordergrund!

Die Steckerchecker App ist designtechnisch eine Katastrophe, was ich da so gesehen habe!

Von daher meine Frage, kennt ihr ein gutes System, das auch noch stylisch von der Verarbeitung und der App aussieht?!

Wäre Klasse von euren Erfahrungen zu hören bevor ich das Geld an die falsche Firma zahle.

Gruß sighto


----------



## smileyml (18. März 2013)

Ich glaube alleinig Steckdosen über eine App und damit aus der Ferne (in Abwesenheit) ist der geringste Komfort der nützlich erscheint – kurzum, er erklärt sich mir nicht.
Herd, Waschmaschine etc. sind in der Regel (zumindest gute neue Geräte) zeitlich programmierbar, falls das wirklich einmal notwendig wird. Eine Lampe an und auszuschalten ist auch etwas unnütz. Alles andere bedarf sicher deutlich mehr als ein paar fernbedienbarer Steckdosen.

Anders formuliert: Was willst du genau errreichen mit dieser Funktion?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2013)

Ick will meinen Fernsehr, Lampen und die Musikanlage darüber an und ausschalten.

Ich will diese nicht aus der Ferne sondern über W-LAN steuern!


----------



## smileyml (18. März 2013)

Und warum?!
Brauchst doch sowieso eine Fernbedienung um die Anlage und den TV zu steuern?!

Darüber hinaus wird der TV und die Anlage dann doch auch nur in Standby versetzt - so wäre es bei mir zumindest. Und Lampen haben auch einen eigenen Schalter?!

Aus meiner Sicht ist das vergebene Liebesmüh. Entweder ein richtiges Smarthome oder ***** hoch und hinlaufen.
Also eher sowas einbauen – http://www.gira.de/gebaeudetechnik/produkte/neuheiten/enet-system.html

Aber dann vielleicht gleich in eine Eigentumswohnung oder ein eigenes Haus.


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2013)

Wir nutzen bereits ein solches System zu hause:

http://www.lichthausgalerie.de/out/pictures/1/b11583127c2dc68f50044ca509e88c62_p1.jpg


Nun würde ich das ganze lieber über mein Smartphone steuern.

Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht :suspekt:


----------



## Sparwasser (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo, was ist aus dem Projekt geworden? Habt ihr es inzwischen umgesetzt?


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2017)

Hi Sparwasser,

ich hatte mich am Ende für G-Homa entschieden, ich meine die waren für ca. 35€ von OBI zu haben.
Bin sehr zufrieden: 

- Installation sehr simple ("Knopfdruck")
- Mit 35€ ziemlich günstig 
- Android & iOS kompatible
- habe ihm Wohnzimmer an der G-Homa Steckdose eine Steckleise die dann alles anschaltet (Fernsehr, Anlage, LED, Licht, Licht-Ball), im Schlafzimmer mehrere Lichter
- Lassen sich auch von außerhalb fernsteuern

http://www.g-homa.com/index.php/de/produkte


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mir diese jetzt auch bestellt. Hoffe das nicht zu bereuen .
Aber von der Funktionalität, Preis und System erscheint mir das von GHome noch das beste zu sein. Die meisten steckdosensysteme arbeiten ja mit einem Funksystem zu einer Elternsteckdoese, das ist Mist und bei Ghome hat jede Steckdose Iren eigenen Wlanempfänger. Ich hoffe das funktioniert dann auch so gut wie angenommen.

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2017)

Hey Jaaan'

es gibt so gesehen keinen Nachteil aus meiner Sicht. Je nachdem bist du Android oder iOS User? Wenn du iOS User bist wäre der einzige Punkt das dieses System nicht über die native "Home"-App läuft, die angeblich noch besser über das native Betriebssystem laufen soll.

Aber ich kenne keine Erfahrungswerte und soweit bin ich mehr als zufrieden weil das Preisleistungsverhältnis mehr als stimmt!
Ja 35€ – aber alles über das Smartphone und nicht wie oldschoolerweise über diese weiße kleine Fernbedienung, die wenn man mehrere Räume hat schnell eher nervig wird, weil man sie dann suchen muss wenn man dann doch die Steckdosen zwischen Schlafzimmer oder Wohnzimmer oder was auch immer suchen muss (dann ist das keine wirkliche Erleichterung).

Zusammenfassung:
G-Homa sehr gut!
Nächster Schritt native schnelle Integration per Sperrbildschirm(siehe Screenshot, welcher diese Funktionalität leider noch nicht aufweist).


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Februar 2017)

Hi,
also eigentlich iOS user, aber sonst fliegt hier auch ein Samsung rum zum Webseiten testen.
Ich hab mir direkt viere Stück bestellt. Gab etwas Preisnachlass. Was ich auch gut finde ist die Verbrauchserfassung.
Aber gekauft hab ich mir die eigentlich um endlich ein paar Geräte wirklich ausschalten zu können ohne das ich mir die Finger verencken muss.
Ein paar meiner Steckdosen liegen an doofen Stellen.

Ich werd mal Berichten wenn Sie da sind.

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2017)

Die Dinger sind jetzt da.
Die App für iOS zumindest ist durchwachsen und auch nicht native fürs iPad aufgebaut. Das Design errinert mich an einen Alten Auftraggeber von mir, der Smartmeters hergestellt hat.
Es hat ne halbe Std. Gedauert die erste Steckdose bei mir im Netz angemeldet zu bekommen. Zwischendurch ist die App auch ein paarmal abgestürzt.

Dann ein Punkt der in meinen Augen echt ein NoGo ist, ich muss mich bei dem Hersteller anmelden da Funktionen über deren Server gesteuert wird und ohne Internetverbindung funktionieren die Steckdosen auch nicht.

Vom Design her sind sie zwar nicht das hippeste aber 1000mal schöner als alle anderen auf dem Markt.

Soviel zu meinem Resümee. Warscheinlich das nächste mal besser mehr Geld für hässlichere Steckdosen ausgeben.


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Februar 2017)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Dann ein Punkt der in meinen Augen echt ein NoGo ist, ich muss mich bei dem Hersteller anmelden da Funktionen über deren Server gesteuert wird und ohne Internetverbindung funktionieren die Steckdosen auch nicht.



Ein ganz grosses NoGo und absolutes Kellerkriterium. Die Haussteckdosen über irgend einen Server  beim Hersteller.... Da hilft nur die Anwendung des harten Teiles eines Vorschlaghammer auf die ausgabaute Steckdose. Schade um die Rohstoffe die in eine solche Frechheit verbaut werden.


----------



## sight011 (21. Februar 2017)

Moin, 

also ich hab keine Aktien in der Firma, aber bei mir hat es 2min gedauert mich einzuloggen.

Hier mal ein Bild des Interfaces.

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage was ist so schlimm daran das es über den Server des Anbieters läuft? #AufKlappRegenschirmFürShitstorm 

Reicht wenn es mir einer erklärt


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2017)

Hi,
also das eine ist eben das die Funktion ohne Internet nicht funktioniert. Ist technisch auch anders lösbar.
Dann weiß der Anbieter genau wan Du zuhause bist und wann nicht. Mal davon abgesehen das der Anbieter eine chinesische Firma ist.
Der Anbieter kann sogar ermitteln welche Geräte Du gerade anschaltest den diese sind durch die Anschaltspannung identifizierbar.
Des Weiteren weiß ich ja nicht ob nicht noch jemand anderes da zuschaut da Du nicht eruieren kannst, zumindest kein Ottonormalnutzer, wie die Verbindung zu dem Server aufgebaut wird.

Grüße


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Februar 2017)

Ganz einfach. 

Eine Firma geht meine Verkabelung, Stromverbrauch etc. einfach nix an. 
Wenn die Funktionen über die Firma läuft, heisst das auch, dass sie meine Steckdosen fernsteuern kann
Die Firma kann (und wird!) deine Gewohnheiten aufzeichnen
Die Server sind ev. nicht Sicher. Datediebstahl -> gewohnheiten ermitteln -> einbrechen
Deine Gewohnheiten können an Dritte verkauftwerden, die diese Informationen noch weniger etwas angeht.
Gehen diese Informationen übers Internet, können sie auch gehackt werden.
viele weitere Gründe können hier noch hinzugefügt werden


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2017)

Ich denke ich schick die zurück und kauf mir welche von AVM.
Dei arbeiten dann auch mit meiner Fritzbox zusammen. Aber zuerst frag ich bei denen mal an ob die auch so Schnüffelverbidnungen aufbauen.Die DECT200 kostet von AVM 44,95 das sind zwar 10 Euro mehr aber soviel ist mir meine Privatsphäre dann doch wert.


----------



## koelsch (24. Februar 2017)

Sachen gibts... Wo sind nur die Menschen mit der guten alten Steckerleiste geblieben?


----------



## Yaslaw (24. Februar 2017)

Ich warte immer noch auf den Online-Schuhbändsel, der über den Handy-Empfang meinem Smartphone mitteilt, dass sich der Knoten geöffnet hat


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Februar 2017)

Naja also mir geht's weniger darum. Dinge ein und aus zu schalten sondern um meine Stromfresser mal zu identifizieren.
Aber ich hab auch ein paar Steckdosen wo man mit der Hand nicht hinkommt um diese auszuschalten. Und z. B. Der Fernseher geht ja garnicht mehr aus.


----------



## Yaslaw (24. Februar 2017)

Es gibt da So Zwischenkabel mit einem Schalter. So richtig langweilig Analog und Mechanisch. Da braucht es auch keinen Strom um herauszufinden ob per App der Strom eingeschaltet wird.
Du ersetzt eigentlich nur den Schlafmodus des Fernsehers durch den Schlafmodus der Steckdose. Aber irgendwo wird Strom gebraucht um zu warten bis ein Befehl kommt...


----------



## koelsch (24. Februar 2017)

Haha Yaslaw, das wärs doch noch. Aber dann hätte ich gerne gleich noch die automatische Fehlerbehebung dazu, das wird ja wohl möglich sein 

@jan-Frederik: Ah ok, das wurde mir beim Lesen nicht so ganz klar. Ich gehe jeden Abend einmal durch die komplette Wohnung und knipse alle Steckdosenleisten aus, dann ist es mir zumindest in der Nacht egal, wer meine Stromfresser sind  Und wenn ich auf Arbeit bin ist die Leiste ebenfalls aus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Februar 2017)

Hi,
ja nur wie gesagt ich hab ein Paar Leisten an Stellen wo man mit der Hand nicht ohne Verletzungen hinkommt.
Z. B. die von meinem Fernseher und dem ganze nMedia Zeugs oder die Steckdose hinter meinem Sofa.

Gruß


----------

